# Windows Server 2008 Server Manager - The WinRM Client Cannot Process the Request.



## Snipar (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello,

I have purchased a Dedicated Server running Windows Server 2008 R2 - Standard Edition, with a valid license in place. I want to manage my server using Server Manager on Windows 7, however when I enter my servers IP Adress the following error message occurs;

"Connecting to remote server failed with the following error message: The WinRM Client cannot process the request. If the authentication scheme is different from Kerberos, or if the client computer is not joined to a domain, then HTTPS transport must be used or the destinsation machine must be added to the TrustHosts configuration setting. Use winrm.cmd to configure TrustedHosts. Note that computer in the TrustedHost list might not be authenticated. You can get more information about that by running the following command: winrm help config. For more information, see the about_remote_troubleshooting help topic." 

I have researched this extensively before posting, however cannot find anything relevant to my situation, I am new to Windows Server and find this overwhelming to say the least, however I will learn. This server is not located locally so I cannot create a Workgroup, and I am using a core version of Windows Server (No GUI) which is why I am finding this difficult,

Sorry for the wall of text... and thankyou in advance for your help!


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, please explain further: "The server is not located locally..." are you saying that the server is not on the same network as your desktop? If so, please explain how you intend to connect to it. You stated that you are using the server's IP address? What IP address would that be?


----------



## Snipar (Sep 11, 2014)

I have been connecting to my server using "Remote Desktop Connection" entering the servers ip and I can see the two CMD windows


----------

